# Unkown brom and orchid



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

Hey can anyone ID this orchid for me?










And these two broms


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

Where did you buy the broms from?


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

I got the broms at http://www.peaceofthetropics.com you can ask Ken which ones they are


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2004)

EverettC said:


> I got the broms at http://www.peaceofthetropics.com you can ask Ken which ones they are


Not to be rude...but, why don't you ask Ken what broms they are? You are the one looking for the ID.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2004)

need a closer pic of the orchid to tell you what it is. can barely tell that it's an orchid from that pic


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

This is as close as I could get to the orchid


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2004)

The orchid has to be an oncidium purpurescens or some cross of it. Without telling us if it releases a scent, if it has an ocidium bulb structure, and what it flower structure looks like, we can only guess.


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

OK I stuck my head in there yesterday and could smell it at the top of my viv. It's quite fragret so it must be the orchid you guys are talking about. Thanks very much for lettin me know!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2004)

Looks like you guys IDed this orchid, but if you're still not sure, or need further identification of orchids, my step dad used to be an orchid judge. Send him an email at [email protected] (that email will change soon) and ask him for assistance. I'm sure he'd help.


----------

